

Ask HN: What is Google.com/domains? - justinwr

I just visited http:&#x2F;&#x2F;google.com&#x2F;domains by mistake and was redirected to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;charlestonroadregistry.com&#x2F;.<p>Did I miss something in the news about Google buying these TLDs under a different name? Thanks.
======
wrongc0ntinent
"How is Charleston Road Registry related to Google?

Charleston Road Registry (CRR) is a subsidiary of Google. Because ICANN
requires that registrars and registries remain separate entities, and Google
is already an ICANN-accredited registrar, CRR exists as a separate company
from Google. We don't favor any registrar over any others in terms of pricing,
awarding domains, or any other domain operations; we'll partner with any
ICANN-accredited registrars that are interested in our domains"

From
[http://charlestonroadregistry.com/faqs.html](http://charlestonroadregistry.com/faqs.html)

~~~
justinwr
Totally missed the FAQ there. Thanks!

